# Schneider Barrels



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

Has anyone out here used one and if so what do you think of it? Is it accurate and such barrel life short or not? Those type of things thanks. 8)


----------



## DuaneinND (Jan 22, 2005)

I have not personally used one, but a friend of mine-has 3 or 4 on his rifles and is satisfied. Almost all barrel steel is bought from the same suppliers by all the barrel makers- a cut rifled barrel can be slightly "harder" than a button rifled and the argument for "better" really becomes like the chevy- ford- dodge thing.

I have rifles with Douglas, Shilen, Pac-nor, Hart, K&P, Lilja, and Krieger. The only "difference" in accuracy is the type of rifle and the cartridge being fired. 
My 18 # 22 ppc with a sleeved 700 and an 24" long 1.25" dia Hart will shoot better groups at 100 the my 18# 7mmSTW with a Nesika action and a 30" long 1.25" dia Douglas air gauge, BUT move the target to 500 yards, add some wind and the STW wins hands down. Even so comparing at 100 the 22ppc is more user friendly and allows the shooter to concentrate more on consistency rather than recoil.


----------

